# Pretty Neat Idea For Your Flat Screen Tv



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.tvsurrounds.com/


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Pretty cool Tawnya...

I just happen to be one of those old fashioned people that keeps a portrait of my son hanging over the fireplace rather than hanging a flat screen there


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

TV's shouldn't be placed over the fireplace. That is not the correct angle to watch. Your eyes tend to drift down...viewing a TV over a fireplace will cause more eye stress.

It should be just about head height as you sit in your chairs.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> viewing a TV over a fireplace will cause more eye stress.


I have had one over my fireplace for about 3 years, with no problems. I do know watching tv in dark or not well lit room will hurt your eyes, especially the way some of these tvs come out of the box. Can you say SUN mode!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> TV's shouldn't be placed over the fireplace. That is not the correct angle to watch. Your eyes tend to drift down...viewing a TV over a fireplace will cause more eye stress.
> 
> It should be just about head height as you sit in your chairs.


I'm with Jim,

My inlaws have the tv over the fireplace. You are always looking up. We put ours so the screen is at eye level while seated. It is much more comfortable


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

It's also not the best place for the TV to be for the TV's sake. In fact, many installers will refuse to hang a TV over a fireplace. I think it's not as bad a deal with a clean burning gas fireplace, but even at that, added heat is the last thing any electronic device needs.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Back to the initial idea ... surrounding your TV with a picture frame.

There is not a word on the web site as to how they handle the heat from the TV. I'd be worried about cooking the TV.

Ed


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

It does look neat though. But I think that I could build one cheaper than $450! As far as the heat venting, if you build it so that it fits over the screen bezel and not flush against the wall, I don't see a problem with venting. I do agree with having the screen up in the air and above the fireplace, the heat isn't any good for the flat screen and looking up all the time isn't good for your eyes or your neck.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I have only seen one tv with a problem from being over the fireplace. The lady lit a candle sitting on mantle and it burned the tv. Most fireplaces have a mantle that deflects most heat. Its just not a problem.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

sleecjr said:


> I have only seen one tv with a problem from being over the fireplace. The lady lit a candle sitting on mantle and it burned the tv. Most fireplaces have a mantle that deflects most heat. Its just not a problem.


We build quite a few fireplace surrounds that incorporate flat screens, haven't seen any problems yet or heard of any from the installers we come across.

Mike


----------

